# I walked past Earls yesterday



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Wife & I were heading out for supper yesterday in Victoria. My wife likes Earls there but I talked her out of going there as I heard they started to import USA beef. I'm getting worse about these things over the years,

1. No more Earls
2. No more Heinz
3. I threw out Neil Young's new book only 1/2 way thru after hearing his bs comments about Fort Mac. (I still listen to Harvest though)
4. Never go into Old Navy,Gap or Walgreens due to their rejection of our ethical oil.
5. I don't buy Chiquita bananas ever...same reason as #4


I hate being such an activist at my age... I have more personal vendettas but can't think of them all. Anyone else?


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

I wasn't familiar with Earls before this whole thing, but I agree with this article from the Calgary Herald, where some experts in the Canadian beef industry said that the industry dropped the ball.

When a customer says they want to buy "humane", antibiotic-free, steroid-free beef, the beef provider shouldn't be arguing that they use humane practices but using antibiotics and growth hormones isn't a big deal. That's not exactly a way to sell a product. Even if you disagree with the merits of Earls' decision to go with this type of beef, you can't disagree that if someone is selling something you don't want, no amount of arguing is going to make you buy it.

The Albertan ranchers had a choice: provide Earls with what they were looking for, or lose them as a customer and then complain about it.

Edit: Found a CTV article with a bit more background.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

what's "Earl's"?


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

Earl's clearly would prefer to use Alberta beef - they gave the industry two years' notice that they wanted to make this change, and when they tried to supply just the Alberta restaurants with Alberta beef, they ran out and weren't able to deliver on their commitment to their customers. Shame on the industry for trying to make Earl's out to be the bad guy here.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah, it's dumb - I support Earl's for doing this. Perhaps I should show my support and go there for dinner tonight!

Just looked at the menu: looks pretty boring.  Maybe happy hour next week instead.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

To think of, I 'boycott' Apple. I also try to have as little to do as possible with the Big Three telcos (though recently switched to the Koodo $48 MB plan).


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> what's "Earl's"?


Jargey, I think the reference is to Earls restaurants. There are a number in BC and in some other provinces, I think. They have been around quite awhile. I have only been to one, at W. Broadway and Fir St. in Vancouver. Nothing special. Just a fairly mundane restaurant chain as chain restaurants tend to be.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The most damaging aspect of this is that consumers everywhere now know that Alberta beef is full of hormones and steroids.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Well... lets put things in perspective?

1.A person would need to eat 3,000,000 hamburgers made with beef from implanted cattle to get as much hormones as the average adult woman produces every day
2.Considering there are about 45,000 ng of horemones in 75 grams of white bread, the bun probably has far more estrogen than the beef!
3. A typical woman would need to eat 93 cows/day to match the horemones she naturally produces every day

Anyway I don't think I'm missing much passing on Earls...I am a cheerleader for our Canadian farmers though (I grew up on a farm)


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

none said:


> Yeah, it's dumb - I support Earl's for doing this. Perhaps I should show my support and go there for dinner tonight!
> 
> Just looked at the menu: looks pretty boring.  Maybe happy hour next week instead.


Don't go blowing the budget just to make a point, none, especially on a mediocre overpriced place like Earls. Better stick to the happy hour menus if that's what you're more comfortable with.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah, i'm not a huge fan of earls. I just agree with what they are doing. If they want to source more ethically made meat more power to them The knee jerk Canadian nationalists can suck it.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Eder said:


> Well... lets put things in perspective?
> 
> 1.A person would need to eat 3,000,000 hamburgers made with beef from implanted cattle to get as much hormones as the average adult woman produces every day
> 2.Considering there are about 45,000 ng of horemones in 75 grams of white bread, the bun probably has far more estrogen than the beef!
> ...


That is all irrelevant. Earls is making a point they are marketing hormone-free beef, whether you agree with it or not. If the Canadian farmers can't meet their requirements they should either attempt to do so, or just cut ties and call it a day. I despise the idea that they wrap themselves in the Canadian flag and argue that they should just buy their beef just because they're Canadian.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

Canadian farmers couldn't meet the requirements? Or couldn't meet the requirements for the price Earl's was willing to pay....?


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

What I heard is hormones are in the blood, not in the muscle. So I don't worry too much about hormones. What I care about is if the animals are happy. I don't like animals being mistreated. (That's why I buy free range eggs even if the cost twice as much.) I believe we need to respect life and do what we can to ensure the animals we live off of are happy during their life. 

I'm not big on nationalism: I'm not inclined to abandon my values just to support some abstract nationalism. To support a nation regardless of what it does seem to imply there are no deeper values than what a nations policy makers invent. So I will buy from anywhere that is consistent with my values.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

hystat said:


> Canadian farmers couldn't meet the requirements? Or couldn't meet the requirements for the price Earl's was willing to pay....?


Read the linked articles. They couldn't meet the requirements: provide hormone-free, antibiotic-free beef in the quantities that were required. Here's a CBC article that points out that the ranchers had 2 years to prepare for this, but didn't do anything. Instead, they just insist that Earls should be buying their beef even though it isn't hormone-free, and antibiotic-free.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

Anyone can do anything if the money's there. They had 2 years to deliver a different product for the same price. gee, wonder why they didn't.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

bgc_fan said:


> Read the linked articles. They couldn't meet the requirements: provide hormone-free, antibiotic-free beef in the quantities that were required. Here's a CBC article that points out that the ranchers had 2 years to prepare for this, but didn't do anything. Instead, they just insist that Earls should be buying their beef even though it isn't hormone-free, and antibiotic-free.


If you think Earl's decision is about anything more than joining the marketing bandwagon, and if you think it genuinely says anything about the quality and safety of Canadian beef compared to American beef with a Certified Humane sticker on it - then you either haven't yet read enough articles or you have had one too many Albino Rhino ales at your local Earl's.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> If you think Earl's decision is about anything more than joining the marketing bandwagon, and if you think it genuinely says anything about the quality and safety of Canadian beef compared to American beef with a Certified Humane sticker on it - then you either haven't yet read enough articles or you have had one too many Albino Rhino ales at your local Earl's.


No I don't believe that it has anything to do with health issues. What I believe is that Earls is marketing their beef this way. As I said, regardless of any real safety issues, the point is Earls WANTS to sell this type of beef.

Is it that hard for people to understand? 

Let's say you go to buy a new truck for some reason. You go to the dealership and all they offer are Canadian made sedans. Are you going to sit there and have the salesperson keep hounding you to buy a Canadian made sedan even though that is not what you want? Earls had pointed out that they would buy Albertan beef, and if you actually read the articles, you'd see that's what they did; however, there was not enough supply.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

hystat said:


> Anyone can do anything if the money's there. They had 2 years to deliver a different product for the same price. gee, wonder why they didn't.


Since we don't know the financial details, you're just speculating. Maybe there would have been some upfront cost to change some of the processing, but they had plenty of time to work it out.

However, the industry was given plenty of notice and they had a choice to work with them. Seeing as they didn't and lost out, now they are bringing this into the court of public opinion.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

bgc_fan said:


> ... You go to the dealership and all they offer are Canadian made sedans. Are you going to sit there and have the salesperson keep hounding you to buy a Canadian made sedan even though that is not what you want?


Agreed. It this case people want to support Canadian raised beef. That's why they are walking past Earls.


> Earls had pointed out that they would buy Albertan beef, and if you actually read the articles, you'd see that's what they did; however, there was not enough supply.


Strategically, maybe they would have been better off to maximize their Canadian-sourced supply and then supplement it with American. In addition to upsetting a loyal Western Canada customer base, they are now exposed to future forex and U.S. supply disruptions. 
We understand. That's why we have a $100 gift card that will now sit unused. There are other places to eat.


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

OMO, Earl's did try to maximize their Canadian supply of certified best. They ran out, and couldn't honor their commitment to their customers. Lots of food companies are setting standards for their food purchasers (free-range eggs and organic produce) because it is what their customers are asking for. A&W is using this approach to set itself apart from the other day for chains. Satisfying customer demand is how businesses succeed. (Can we buy shares in Earl's? Anyone know? I already own lots of A&W.)

Earls thinks that its customers want certified beef, and tried to source it from Alberta, but the farmers wouldn't supply it. Now the farmers want to tell the restaurateur how to run its restaurants.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

We eat at Earls once in a while. This will not change. Earls is simply responding to what they believe is where customer demand is going. Good for them.

Alberta ranchers should thank Earl's for the wake up call. I strongly suspect that the Earls Restaurant group has a much better handle on changing consumer tastes than do the ranchers. They should view this as an opportunity to improve/change, whatever rather than some sort of natural disaster or act of subversion. The ranchers should look at this very carefully with a view to understanding where the market, especially the premium market, is headed.

It has got so bad that even some washed up Alberta Conservative Party Director has had to resign over the silly comments that he made concerning this issue. This is a supplier issue. Not certain why every politician is seeing it as a chance to mouth off and look rather lame on TV.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> Agreed. It this case people want to support Canadian raised beef. That's why they are walking past Earls.
> 
> Strategically, maybe they would have been better off to maximize their Canadian-sourced supply and then supplement it with American. In addition to upsetting a loyal Western Canada customer base, they are now exposed to future forex and U.S. supply disruptions.
> We understand. That's why we have a $100 gift card that will now sit unused. There are other places to eat.


When it comes down to it, everyone is free to buy or not buy from whatever company they want. The thing is I wish politicians didn't make a bigger thing out of this than they do and make this some nationalist issue.

And yes, they did try to make sure their Albertan restaurants were supplied by Albertan beef, but there was a lack of supply. As with any business, they are dependent on their supply chain. If it is insecure, it will impact their bottom line.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

It seems that supply is not the problem...terminology is. I know how hard Alberta farmers work to offer the best beef around, for myself I want to support them rather than let a so so restaurant imply there's something wrong with our beef.

btw I have been an Earls customer since the early 70's when they were called Fullers and open 24/7 but this is a line in the sand for me.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...9/?reqid=6519073e-459e-4253-bd4d-8273c9f0ea98


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Eder said:


> It seems that supply is not the problem...terminology is. I know how hard Alberta farmers work to offer the best beef around, for myself I want to support them rather than let a so so restaurant imply there's something wrong with our beef.
> 
> btw I have been an Earls customer since the early 70's when they were called Fullers and open 24/7 but this is a line in the sand for me.
> 
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...9/?reqid=6519073e-459e-4253-bd4d-8273c9f0ea98


Supply may still be the issue. It is not evident whether there are enough ranches with the Animal Welfare Approved Certification to supply Earls. Maybe there are, maybe there aren't. Is there much difference with the Certified Humane Certification? I suspect there probably are a few differences, but it is up to the ranchers to determine that and to bring their case forward to Earls in that manner. Or make the changes that would bring them in-line with the Certified Humane certification.

Sitting back and sulking and calling them terrorist supporters, is not the way to go. And it seems there are a number of beef producers see this as an opportunity, not a roadblock.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/earls-supports-terrorists-craig-chandler-resignation-1.3559281
hahahaha :stupid:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rY0WxgSXdEE


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

Eder said:


> It seems that supply is not the problem...terminology is. I know how hard Alberta farmers work to offer the best beef around, for myself I want to support them rather than let a so so restaurant imply there's something wrong with our beef.
> 
> btw I have been an Earls customer since the early 70's when they were called Fullers and open 24/7 but this is a line in the sand for me.
> 
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...9/?reqid=6519073e-459e-4253-bd4d-8273c9f0ea98


Again, Earl's is not implying that there is anything wrong with Alberta beef. They are responding to the demands of the marketplace, as any successful business does, and tried first to supply their restaurants with certified Alberta beef. Because Earl's thinks Alberta beef is good. They have only turned to other sources because they couldn't get enough certified Alberta beef. 

I don't know why I'm defending a restaurant in which I've never eaten. I guess I find it registering to read these knee-jerk reactions that are based on not reading beyond the headlines.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

We go to Earls at least twice a year. Usually DW orders a chicken salad and I order seafood. So we have no skin on this game. I eat my beef at home cooked on the BBQ on my 19th floor deck overlooking English Bay. We usually buy it at Costco or local supermarkets.

For those unfamiliar with these chains, Earls competes with Milestones and Cactus Club. And they rank second after Cactus.


----------



## RCB (Jan 11, 2014)

Certified Humane (registered trademark) is a private US organization, one of many providing non-governmental "certification" for food products. I took a trip through their website the other day, including their fee schedule, and it was illuminating. Especially the information that farmers must pay all travel, lodging and food costs for their "inspectors", in addition to other "certification" fees.

Certified Humane reeks of yet another "green activist" style money making scheme. Like electricity in Ontario. Money lining a middle man pocket.

I think I need to create some new certifications of my own to enhance my retirement savings.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

*‘We made a mistake’: Earls to bring back Canadian beef after public backlash*



> EDMONTON — A little more than one week after the Earls restaurant chain announced it was cutting ties with its Canadian beef suppliers, the Vancouver-based company backed away from the controversial decision on Wednesday.
> 
> “We made a mistake when we moved away from Canadian beef,” Earls President Mo Jessa said in a news release. “We want to make this right. We want Canadian beef back on our menus so we are going to work with local ranchers to build our supply of Alberta beef that meets our criteria.”


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

What a bunch of pussies. NOW I'm boycotting earls.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

none said:


> What a bunch of pussies. NOW I'm boycotting earls.


In fairness, the articles that I read talk about Earls working with suppliers to meet their requirements. There is nothing about switching immediately to Albertan beef that doesn't meet the certification.

Honestly though, this should have been done years ago when Earls had already announced their intentions. I guess Earls figured that the suppliers would do it on their own to be able to supply the required amounts, but failed to do so.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Well I'm going to Earls in Victoria for happy hour...they did the right thing


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

:applause:


----------



## praire_guy (Sep 8, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> what's "Earl's"?


It's an over rated, over priced restaurant that serves mediocre food. 

They rely on employing young, attractive females to serve such , average food.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Interesting, I've always favoured going to Earls over other 'chain restaurants' when we want to move up a step from fast food (Harvey's  ). 
Particularly when we're in a western town where we don't know the good local places. 
We've found their service and food quality to be more consistently good compared to other chains.
Very glad they backtracked on their decision. That $100 card was used on Friday and covered the bill (3 w/drinks and incl 1 steak).
Oh, and we particularly like that we can sit outside on a patio when the season allows.

P.S. They told us on Friday to steer anyone from Fort Mac their way and the bill was covered.


----------

